# Das Empfangen von Lesbarer kyrillischer Buchstaben in ICQ



## D132 (25. Juli 2008)

Sehr geehrte Buffed-community
Ich habe fleißig die Suchfunktion benutzt, doch leider ohne Erfolg.
Mein Problem ist folgendes: Wenn ich in icq schreibe, kann ich ohne Probleme kyrillische Buchstaben (sprich Russisch) schreiben, so, dass sie mein Gegenüber auch lesen kann.
Doch sobald mein Gegenüber mir etwas mit kyrillischen Buchstaben schreibt, erscheinen nur Nachrichten in Form von ---> ïðîñòè, ìåíÿ íå áûëî òîãäà îêîëî êîìïà <--- solchen Sätzen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir einige Tipps geben wie sich mein Problem so lösen lässt, dass ich auch die Sätzte meines Gegenübers in lesbarer russischer Schrift lesen kann, da das Schreiben von russischen Sätzen mit englischen Buchstaben nicht wirklich eine Lösung ist.

Anmerkungen: Mein Standort ist Deutschland, ich nutze Windows Vista Ultimate und Prosieben ICQ (installiert auf Russisch)
Mein Gegenüber befindet sich in Moskau, nutzt das normale Windows Vista und benutzt QIP (welches eine andere Form von ICQ ist wenn ich das richtig verstehe)
Grüße D132


----------



## eMJay (25. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> benutzt QIP (welches eine andere Form von ICQ ist wenn ich das richtig verstehe)


Daran wird es auch liegen. Zwei verschieden Programme. Die haben sehr wahrscheinlich da Probleme.


----------



## Darussios (25. Juli 2008)

Hast du die kyrillischen Schriftfonds installiert?
Falls nicht brauchst du dich nicht wundern, wenn Windows dir dann andere Buchstaben anzeigt.

Mfg


----------



## D132 (25. Juli 2008)

Darussios schrieb:


> Hast du die kyrillischen Schriftfonds installiert?
> Falls nicht brauchst du dich nicht wundern, wenn Windows dir dann andere Buchstaben anzeigt.
> 
> Mfg


Ok könnte daran liegen *schäm* wo kann ich das den herunterladen?


----------



## xFraqx (25. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ok könnte daran liegen *schäm* wo kann ich das den herunterladen?



Hatte letztens noch ne Schriftart , die nannte sich Code2000.. Hm ich suche mal war auf jeden Fall " Freeware " und da waren alle erdenlichen Schriftzeichen integriert.


----------



## D132 (25. Juli 2008)

Wenn das wirklich die Lösung für mein Problem ist danke ich dir von ganzem Gerzen, denn ich musste einige echt nette Mädchen dort zurücklassen und zu denen würde ich gerne den Kontakt halten.


----------



## xFraqx (25. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich die Lösung für mein Problem ist danke ich dir von ganzem Gerzen, denn ich musste einige echt nette Mädchen dort zurücklassen und zu denen würde ich gerne den Kontakt halten.



Wie gesagt , ich weiß nicht ob das das ist was du suchst, aber ich hab dir mal den Link rausgesucht : Direct Download

Hier kannst du auch noch alles dazu lesen.

Installation :

Start -> Systemsteuerung -> Schriftarten 

Dann auf Datei rechts oben klicken. " Neue Schrift installieren " . Im Explorer den Pfad auswählen ( Dahin wo du Code2000 extrahiert hast ). 

Nun sollte es eigentlich funktionieren. Ob du die Schrift installiert hast , kannst du hier testen :

*&#65410;*

Falls du das japanische Schriftzeichen sehen kannst , hast du alles richtig gemacht ;>


----------



## D132 (25. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> war auf jeden Fall " Freeware "


Also so wie ich das verstanden habe: Muss ich mich da registrieren und darf das kostenlos downloden nach einer bestimmten frist muss ich mich entscheiden ob ich 5 Dollar bezahle oder das progarm nicht mehr nutzen kann oder?


----------



## xFraqx (25. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> warum steht da was von 5 US-Dollar via paypal?




If you like it and use it after a reasonable evaluation period, you are obliged to register the font by sending me $5

Ich bin nicht so gut des englischen mächtig , aber grob übersetzt heißt das soviel wie : Falls dir die Schriftart gefällt und du mir Geld spenden willst, dann bezahl doch 5$. Also ich benutze die Schriftart seit einem halben Jahr und bis jetzt funktioniert noch alles.


----------



## D132 (25. Juli 2008)

Ok ich versuchs dan mal sollte es klappen schreib ich gleich zurück =)
Ich hab da keine Kyrillische datei gefunden 0.o


----------



## D132 (25. Juli 2008)

Hmm irrgendwie komm ich nicht klar versuch es mal für ganz dumme zu erklären (hab Windows Vista)
und meinst du wenn ich das japanische zeichen sehen kann das ich es so in japanisch sehe oder übersetzt? denn ich kann es sehen &#65410;


----------



## xFraqx (25. Juli 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Hmm irrgendwie komm ich nicht klar versuch es mal für ganz dumme zu erklären (hab Windows Vista)
> und meinst du wenn ich das japanische zeichen sehen kann das ich es so in japanisch sehe oder übersetzt? denn ich kann es sehen &#65410;



Wenn du das sehen kannst , solltest du nun eigentlich auch Kyrillische Schrift lesen könnnen. Code2000 ist eine Universal Schrift , da ist einfach alles drin. 

&#1047;&#1076;&#1088;&#1072;&#1074;&#1089;&#1090;&#1074;&#1091;&#1081;&#1090;&#1077; 

Das zum Beispiel kann ich lesen. Ich denke mal das solltest du auch lesen können ^^


----------



## D132 (25. Juli 2008)

ja das kann ich lesen aber zum beispiel die optionen in Qip sind alle unlesbar 
Edith: immerhin sind jetzt die empfangenen Nachrichten lesbar danke dir =)


----------

